# Worldmark



## ava (Jul 6, 2007)

I am interested in buying a Worldmark membership on the resale market.
What company would you suggest I use to do this?


----------



## philemer (Jul 6, 2007)

ava said:


> I am interested in buying a Worldmark membership on the resale market.
> What company would you suggest I use to do this?



Ebay!!! Don't pay over 70-75 cents per point.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 6, 2007)

Check out this thread for tips in buying WM

 thread 

also 



> Here is a list of four big WM resellers
> 
> www.redseason.com
> www.resort-property.com
> ...





			
				3Js said:
			
		

> I like www.besttimeshare.net.


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Redseason years ago*



ava said:


> I am interested in buying a Worldmark membership on the resale market.
> What company would you suggest I use to do this?



We bought through Redseason several years ago and so did my brother n law and both felt real comfortable in dealing with them.
Bart


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 7, 2007)

Set up an ongoing search and *watch* the eBay Auctions - I bought (almost empty at around 70 cents, using 75 as the benchmark and adjusting for the missing points 

Most of the resellers listed above also list on eBay 

- I am seeing prices on eBay trending down - 

- I wish I had waited  . . .  .


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 7, 2007)

Search  west coast cities on Craigs List such as Portland and Seattle using "Worldmark Trendwest" as search words.  I've seen some great deals which I have been very tempted by, but my darn kids insist they want to go to college.

Gayle


----------



## kapish (Jul 7, 2007)

sun starved Gayle said:


> but my darn kids insist they want to go to college.


----------



## philemer (Jul 7, 2007)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Search  west coast cities on Craigs List such as Portland and Seattle using "Worldmark Trendwest" as search words.  I've seen some great deals which I have been very tempted by, but my darn kids insist they want to go to college.
> 
> Gayle



Can you say "student loans"?


----------



## potchak (Jul 7, 2007)

I find it absolutely hysterical that kids these days expect their parents to pay for their college education. I worked my way through college and paid the majority of it on my own with student loans and credit cards.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 7, 2007)

We bought from Dan Murphy at Timeshare Liquidators, and were so pleased that we've continued to recommend for years:

http://www.timeshareliquidationservice.com

One of the things I really like is that his web site is very informative, so you can find out a lot without ever talking to a real human being.  Then, when you do decide to speak to Dan, he is totally helpful and non-pushy.  His wife used to work for Worldmark; they are very knowledgeable about the Worldmark program.


----------



## aggiegirl92 (Jul 8, 2007)

I just purchased my WorldMark resale from Mike Murphy (Dan's son) at Timeshare Liquidators.  They made buying a seemless, painless experience.  Mike provided lots of information to me to share with my husband to convince him that the resale market was the way to go.  (We had attended a WorldMark presentation previously and I had to convince my husband that TravelShare did not offer much bang for your buck.)  I will definitely return to Mike and Dan when we are ready to increase our WM points!


----------



## roadsister (Jul 8, 2007)

ava said:


> I am interested in buying a Worldmark membership on the resale market.
> What company would you suggest I use to do this?



I purchased three times through redseason....very fast and efficient.


----------



## LLW (Jul 8, 2007)

Rent_Share said:


> Set up an ongoing search and *watch* the eBay Auctions - I bought (almost empty at around 70 cents, using 75 as the benchmark and adjusting for the missing points
> 
> Most of the resellers listed above also list on eBay
> 
> ...




It's never too early to start buying Worldmark and you can never have too many WM credits..........


----------



## cyndiegran (Jul 8, 2007)

*We're glad we did not wait to buy!*

We bought last Sept. for a pretty good price. Perhaps we could have saved a couple hundred if we waited. But, I'm so glad we didn't wait! We've had nine trips for us and two for our daughter since then, and two more trips planned for next month.
We love WorlkMark. It is perfect if you can be flexible, travel on off season, and on weekdays. 

Cyndie


----------



## LLW (Jul 8, 2007)

cyndiegran said:


> We bought last Sept. for a pretty good price. Perhaps we could have saved a couple hundred if we waited. But, I'm so glad we didn't wait! We've had nine trips for us and two for our daughter since then, and two more trips planned for next month.
> We love WorlkMark. It is perfect if you can be flexible, travel on off season, and on weekdays.
> 
> Cyndie




   And you don't need a gazillion credits to do this!


----------



## ava (Jul 9, 2007)

Do you know of a company called Best Timeshare? They have some good Worldmark prices. I am ready to buy.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 9, 2007)

> Check out this thread for tips in buying WM
> 
> thread
> 
> ...


They were mentioned in this quote.


edited to add : moving this thread to the wyndham board


----------



## Stressy (Jul 10, 2007)

ava said:


> Do you know of a company called Best Timeshare? They have some good Worldmark prices. I am ready to buy.



I bought from Mike at Best Timeshare and will highly recommend him. I knew exactly what I wanted and had already done the research-but he was most helpful, quick and efficient. I'd buy from him again. I thought his prices were fair and competitive.


----------



## skim118 (Jul 11, 2007)

ava said:


> Do you know of a company called Best Timeshare? They have some good Worldmark prices. I am ready to buy.



We bought from Mike 2 years ago thru Ebay.  The transaction was smooth & efficient(did not use escrow).


----------

